

Strange Loop 2010: "Machine Learning: A Love Story" by Hilary Mason - puredanger
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Machine-Learning

======
rb2k_
Great talk, I'm really developing a nerdcrush on big data, nosql and machine
learning.

These are fun times :)

